# Hemichromis bimaculatus/stellifer/guttatus differentiation



## cidab (Jan 2, 2007)

Any critical and useful external characters available for their differentiation? For free living (released) specimens and photos taken thereof. Thank you. Jason


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Check the library section. Lots of pics.

Despite public opinion, bimaculatus are extremely rare in the hobby (in North America at least, but I suspect in Hong Kong as well) because they are extremely rare in the areas where wild jewels are commonly collected. Chances are that a "Jewel" in a store will be guttatus.

Can't comment of stellifer I'm afraid.


----------



## cidab (Jan 2, 2007)

Is it likely that aquarium trade bred stocks are indeed hybrids amongst, pershaps as you suggest, H. guttatus and stellifer or even lifalili? The local specimens observed differs from the pictures reviewed (except bimaculatus) in having a prominent black spot in the caudal peduncle even in breeding adults.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Undoubtedly the odds are high that fish will be hybridized somewhere along the line at an LFS. The family is so closely related that I'd assume any fish to be a hybrid unless specifically called out as a true strain by a reputable breeder.

That said, the caudal spot is a good diagnostic and it certainly isn't impossible that they are in fact bimaculatus.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

The various species of hemichromis seem to be quite resistant to hybridization for some reason, unlike malawians. If not given a choice, the crossing of species is theoretically possible but I have rarely been able to pull it off in last 40 or so years going back to when red jewels were allegedly all bimaculatus. The sad truth is that the systematics of jewels is in a rather shabby state at present and IDs seem to be correct only around half the time , if that. Pictured is H. cf. cristatus UL-1


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Interesting, *oldwheat*, thanks for sharing that I didn't know.

Since you seem to be quite knowledgeable (and certainly experienced!) with Jewels, would you consider your above statement an arrow in the quiver so to speak of the argument that "neon" jewels are a line bred color morph and not a hybrid?


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

No, I'm kinda leaning toward neon or turquoise jewels being a natural occurring variant however, they don't seem to be all that shy about crossing with other color forms of guttatus.


----------

